# Piedmont, what a waste



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

My brother inlaw found these 2 bucks Thursday at Piedmont. What a waste and what a shame, eh?


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I think it was last yr they found 3 bucks locked up in a creek in Athens county they was all at least 150'' deer


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

Did you report it to the ODNR? If it's on public land whoever did this is ruining game on OUR land.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Fishin365 said:


> Did you report it to the ODNR? If it's on public land whoever did this is ruining game on OUR land.


It’s 2 locked up bucks it looks like. But the one looks like it has a hole in it from something.


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

I assumed the one on the right was shot.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Mother nature is cruel, but this is part of life. i doubt that buck was shot, probably gouged by a horn when these two were goin at it.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Pretty crazy thanks for sharing the pic. The waste part of it reminds me one time of fishing a lake with steep banks later in the year. Multiple dead deer after gun season that ran to those steep banks and stumbled to the waters edge. To be fair I don't think even the most vigilant hunter would be able recover some of those deer unless they knew their exact spot and had a boat for recovery, even then would have been a challenge.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> It’s 2 locked up bucks it looks like. But the one looks like it has a hole in it from something.



Probably gulls, eagles pecking at it since it's floating. Dnr would probably ley you take both racks if you report it....


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Seen 2 headless deer in Indian Bay. Was that them?


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Mother nature-happens every year bucks get gored and die from wounds or lock horns by a river or pond and end up drowned. Did he contact DNR?-should be able to get a road kill tag and keep both racks?


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

We both contacted DNR.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

TClark said:


> We both contacted DNR.



And ????


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

They said they would pass the information along. I doubt they do anything at all...from all I read I guess it happens a lot.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I am fairly certain i found the headless deer on Friday. somebody got them


----------



## Husky Musky (May 21, 2004)

Shaun69007 said:


> Seen 2 headless deer in Indian Bay. Was that them?


I saw them as well. They were about 5 feet apart, though.


----------

